# Hand Tool Storage Cabinet



## 69BBNova

Three hours ago I never even heard of one (saw till) never mind seeing any…

Unfortunatly I wont be able to say which thread I saw it in because I sometimes skip way back to see older threads…

Once I saw what it was I already knew where it was going…

It took about 1 1/2 hrs to dig out wood to build it with, I never keep scraps with any project in mind its just so hard to through them away…

I'm so happy I saw that thread because I didnt have a clue where I would put them.

Update…Made the till wider so it can hold more saws, from 9 to 13 now…

Still have to taper the sides but right now it good enough.


----------



## BrandonW

Looks good! That should keep them in place until you get a few more saws! Nice lamp shade, too.


----------



## Tugboater78

Gotta make me one soon, have 10+ saws laying around that need a dedicated home


----------



## theoldfart

next stop tool chest !


----------



## 69BBNova

Little update, new till pic in first post…

I'll take a brighter photo later on when its actually done.


----------



## 69BBNova

It seems that I'm going to wind up changing the Till into handtool storage…

I added a till for my bench and block planes and in the middle there will be a cabinet for the other handtools as I add to my capabilities…

Two sets of shelves gave their lives for this project, lol.


----------



## 69BBNova

Its coming along nicely so far, I'm actually suprised because everything else I've ever build was basicly through away stuff…

Because its that lowes edge glued stuff, I now have enough good size scraps that I'll spend a while glueing up some larger boards so I can finish (for the time being) tommorow…

Someday I may make up doors and face frame if I ever need more storage.


----------



## 69BBNova

It turns out with some future face frame modifactions my machiniest tool box fits nicely…

Since its not fully tied in to the wall as it will be I'm doing a test…

I've placed 190 lbs of plates to stress it, I did move anything of value out of its path…

I guess I leave it for a day or so and every once in a while I'm sure I'll try to pull it down.


----------



## 69BBNova

Bit of an update…

Today I put the wood along the top (I have no idea what its called), and it passed its stress test…

And yes almost every time I walked into the room I tried to tear it off the wall using different angles and locations, its plenty solid…

Im not sure but this weekend I may make the face frame and doors, so far I have used enough scaveneged materials that currently I have spent $35 or so.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's a saw till on steroids! Looking fine, love the mitre boxes. Need to post those in the Mitre Box of your Dreams thread!


----------



## shampeon




----------



## 69BBNova

Well for now its pretty much finished, I'm definitly happy with it…

At some point I'll probable replace the screws with dowels and apply a finish…

I still may someday put doors on the center cabinet…

I feel pretty lucky I was able to get this far along then I remembered another bundle of wood I had saved…

When its all done I'll post a final pic in my first post, Its gonna be awhile though.


----------



## 69BBNova

Apparently I have a habit of lieing…

I cleaned up in my room, vacumed put stuff away, I stood staring at it about an hour, which is a bad habit of mine so I just continued on…

I think the right side of the cabinet will be used for marking and measuring tools when I have some better ones and the bottoms of both will be for planes other than bench…

The bad part is I'm tired because I didnt bother sleeping 2 days on this project because I couldent stop thinking about it.


----------



## 69BBNova

Well its pretty much finished for now…

I pulled the machinist toolbox down because I just couldent get over how unbalanced it looked…

I havent used it yet but there is something I have wanted for a while in this pic but I just couldent get over the cost…

I received it yesterday and I'm really looking foward to using it, I may make my first review because of it.


----------



## 69BBNova

Yesterday I was moving my room around again, just trying to get the wood and stuff out of my closet…

I pulled out a bunch of shelves that almost all the wood for this project came from. As I'm looking back and fourth at the cabinet and shelves they looked big enough for the doors…

The shelves had a gap in the middle and I didn't really know how I would fill it in. They were the right height so I just had to narrow them 2 or so inches…

Still had a problem with no wood in the center of the doors, while I was looking around I found extra Mahogany just in case I screwed up the frame I made for my friends wife (posted on this site)...

So I used it, then found some hardwood to fill in the center, I still had a bit of Mahogany left so after looking for a while I did some banding to help it look like it all was planned out…

The handles are Mahogany also but the dowel is poplar (for now) the cross dowel is oak, had the springs and washers already…

The only thing I have bought is a piece of that edge glued stuff Lowes sells and some screws and nails…

There will be some refinements with the banding but for now I really don't want to spend any money.

I hope you like it as much as I do.


----------



## 69BBNova

Decided today I'd mount my pliers on the left door…

Used a 2 1/2" square leg, the slots are about 30 deg. 3/4" wide, left a 1/2" along the backside. I cut a v-groove on the top and used a 5/16" oak dowel to hold them up and a thin strip in front to keep them from flopping around…

What always amazes me is how long it can take to do some things. Spent about 4-5 hrs to figure out how and to actually build it…

Happy to say it works great, THANK GOD.


----------



## BrandonW

That's quite a collection of matching pliers you have there! The tool cabinet turned out very nicely!


----------



## 69BBNova

Thanks Brandon,

I've always used Channelocks on my cars, (love them much), nowadays they do other things…

Actually gave my friend 5-6 of the bigger ones this past weekend because I hardly used them…

Besides I parted out the Nova last year, had it for 33 years, I miss it.


----------



## 69BBNova

Long overdue update…

The big reason I'm not doing anything permanent on this is because even now I'm still not quite sure of what my future needs will be concerning tool storage…

I have thought of modifying the center section like this for months but had no intention of doing it until I had a better idea of what I would be getting in the way of tools…

Not sure whats next until I have a few more tools…

The worst part (or most fun) will be when I build one out of oak, mahogany and maple after everything is set, then I'll recycle this wood possibly to figure out what I want for a tool trunk/chest.


----------



## 69BBNova

Past day or so made a couples changes…

I'm trying to get most if not all of my hand tools in this cabinet of under my bench, so while i was looking at it I finally decided to try to add a inside cover to the door…

Scavenged a piece of 1/2" ply and picked up a sliding latch, I still didn't know what would go there when it was done and realized I could hang my hand drill and augers, just stole the clip plate out of the box they came in. I also just drilled a hole and screwed in the drill handle…

Also bumped the front of the cabinet out for more space, from 9 1/2" to 12 1/4".


----------

